# Dream HP Questions



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

Looking at buying a 2006 Dream HP in a compact. Can anyone compare how this frame rides versus say the Colnago C-50? Would it have the same longevity as a C-50 barring crashes? Also, there is no good Colnago dealer near me, can anyone suggest a good dealer to order one through? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

The Dream has the same geometry as the same size C50. You will feel a lot more of the road on a Dream than you would on a C50. It's romoured that big team domestiques do all of their work on the Dream HP while the big-names cross the finish line on C50s. As far as durability goes, I can't think of a reason why it would not be as durable as the C50. I can think of a dealer that can help you out 

click link below


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Troy16 said:


> Looking at buying a 2006 Dream HP in a compact. Can anyone compare how this frame rides versus say the Colnago C-50? Would it have the same longevity as a C-50 barring crashes? Also, there is no good Colnago dealer near me, can anyone suggest a good dealer to order one through? Thanks.


Maestro in the UK is one of the best liked dealers on this forum. check them out.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

wasfast said:


> Maestro in the UK is one of the best liked dealers on this forum. check them out.


What is the warranty for frames coming from the U.K. to the U.S.?


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> What is the warranty for frames coming from the U.K. to the U.S.?



This is an indirect answer but:
Search this forum and you will discover why so many prefer to purchase their bikes from the UK rather than from a North American Distributor.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Squeegy200 said:


> This is an indirect answer but:
> Search this forum and you will discover why so many prefer to purchase their bikes from the UK rather than from a North American Distributor.


Yup, I found this out myself (wink wink). 

It's funny an LBS here in Japan refuses to sell Colnago; the owner doesn't like some sort of regulation he has to deal with. Hmmmm . . . But a whole lotta stores here do sell them, and some even discount off list.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> What is the warranty for frames coming from the U.K. to the U.S.?


 Actually the warranty is much better. On the Maestro site, they offer a 6 year warranty. And as a bonus, you don't support an entity that conspires to artificially inflate prices.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

my first 2cents, but I have monitored sites for motorcycles, sports, other clubs etc, and almost all discourage posting from Dealers, as they have an obvious conflict of interest in some cases. While the discussion of where when and how to deal with purveyors of frames/bikes should be free form, I feel the oversight and then comments from a Dealer, puts a damper on the process, then again they are helpful in some cases. Maybe a dealer should or could post on a separate forum tied to this one. Deciding on which Colnago will be my first, questions to come.


----------

